# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Sài Gòn >  Nhà Hàng Hải Sản & Buffet Dìn Ký - Nhà hàng ở Sài Gòn

## Meoluoi9x

> *Nhà hàng Dìn Ký quận 7*
> 
> _Địa chỉ: 532 Huỳnh Tấn Phát,  P. Bình Thuận, Q.7, TP. HCM
> Điện thoại: 08.6672.6061
> Giờ mở cửa: 17h30 - 21h00 (tất cả các ngày trong tuần)_
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Nhà hàng Dìn Ký quận 7_



*Sau 15 năm xây dựng và phát triển, bằng những nỗ lực không ngừng, Dìn Ký đã trở thành một thương hiệu nổi bật trên thị trường ẩm thực Việt Nam với hơn 300 món ăn Âu – Á – Việt – Hoa độc đáo và hấp dẫn. Dìn Ký Quận 7 ra đời là một bước nhằm củng cố và phát triển thương hiệu nổi tiếng của Dìn Ký.*



Dìn Ký Quận 7 có khuôn viên rộng lớn, không gian thoáng đãng, thích hợp cho các buổi tụ họp bạn bè hay các bữa ăn gia đình, các buổi tiệc nhỏ, liên hoan, sinh nhật,...





Thưc đơn đa dạng và độc đáo với ẩm thực ba miền được chế biến bởi các đầu bếp có uy tín và kinh nghiệm chế biến mang thương hiệu Dìn Ký. Quý khách có thể thả sức lựa chọn những món ăn ngon và độc đáo trong bảng thực đơn hơn 70 món ăn.

Với nhiều món buffet ngon và hải sản luôn đảm bảo tươi sống, nhà hàng Dìn Ký sẽ mang lại cho thực khách cảm giác hài lòng và an tâm khi đến thưởng thức ẩm thực tại đây.




_ Dìn Ký - điểm đến lý tưởng cho các đoàn khách du lịch, công ty, gia đình, bạn bè_*MENU MỘT SỐ MÓN TẠI NHÀ HÀNG DÌN KÝ*

*Món khai vị*
Gỏi xoài tôm khô - Gỏi ngó sen tai heo - Xà lách dầu dấm - Salad thập cẩmCác loại nước sốt- Gỏi cuốn tôm thịt- Thịt nguội tứ bửu - Xúc xích xông khói

*Món Súp*
Súp hải sản, Súp cua tóc tiên

*Món chiên*
Khoai tây chiên - Cánh gà chiên nước mắm - Thịt gà chiên giònChả tôm chiên cốm - Chạo tôm cuốn mía - Càng cua bách hoaCá viên chiên - Chả giò Dìn Ký -Tôm chiên xù - Hành vòng chiên giòn

*Quầy thịt nướng*
Cá điêu hồng nướng - Lườn cá hồi nướng - Đùi gà Phile nướng - Mực tươi nướngThịt heo nướng mực ong - Đà điểu nướng muối ớt - Chim cút nướng - Tôm nướngCánh gà nướng muối ớt - Cá trứng nướng muối ớt - Tim + mề gà nướng

*Món chính*
Bò nấu tiêu xanh - Cà ri gà - Gân nai xào dầu hào - Cá sốt xí muội - Mỳ Ý sốt thịt bòMì xào giòn - Bún gạo xào tam tơ - Com chiên dương châu - Cơm chiên hải sảnỐc bưu sốt tiêu đen

*Nước lèo lẩu*
Lẩu Thái Lan - Lẩu hải sản -Lẩu cua đồng

*Thịt ăn lẩu*
Thịt heo, thịt bò, thịt gà, Nhêu, cá Phi lê, cá viên, bò viên, gân nai, gân bò, đầu cá hồi, mực tươi, tôm đất, gan heo, đậu hũ

Rau + các món ăn kèm lẩu
Rau tần ô, cải bẹ xanh, cải thảo, rau mồng tơi, rau muống, cải ngọt, rau cần đước, cải thìa, tàu hũ ky, nấm rơm, nấm bào ngư, nấm đùi gà, mì khô, bún tươi, miến

*Tráng miệng + nước uống*
Chè đậu xanh, chè hạt sen đậu đỏ, hột é, rau câu, bánh da lợn, bánh chuối, trái cây các loại, kem tươi, nước ngọt, trà đá








> *Nhà hàng Dìn Ký quận 7*
> 
> _Địa chỉ: 532 Huỳnh Tấn Phát,  P. Bình Thuận, Q.7, TP. HCM
> Điện thoại: 08.6672.6061
> Giờ mở cửa: 17h30 - 21h00 (tất cả các ngày trong tuần)_
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Nhà hàng Dìn Ký quận 7_


Cùng khám phá* nhà hàng ở Sài Gòn -  nha hang o Sai Gon*

----------


## wildrose

chẹp chẹp! đọc thực đơn xong là muốn đến ngay rồi

----------


## dung89

Nhà hàng này chắc là nhà hàng bình dân
Nhưng mà thực đơn hấp dẫn đó

----------

